# STINGRAY SEAT QUESTION



## stoney (Jun 25, 2017)

1968 DeLuxe coaster. Did it have a silver glow seat or with chrome looking mylar stripes across it. Thanks


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jun 27, 2017)

My red '68 Deluxe 2-speed KB/ coaster came with a red sparkle seat... no mylar stripes.


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2017)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> My red '68 Deluxe 2-speed KB/ coaster came with a red sparkle seat... no mylar stripes.




Thank you.


----------



## videoranger (Jun 27, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?q=196...AUICygC&biw=1412&bih=791#imgrc=5FMZ1uD6cbptxM:
looks like more than one type of seat might have been on a '68 depending on model and maybe order option? Not sure of the originality of these found with Google search. Interesting question.


----------



## stoney (Jun 29, 2017)

videoranger said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=196...AUICygC&biw=1412&bih=791#imgrc=5FMZ1uD6cbptxM:
> looks like more than one type of seat might have been on a '68 depending on model and maybe order option? Not sure of the originality of these found with Google search. Interesting question.




Thanks


----------



## 72runner (Jul 7, 2017)

stoney said:


> Thanks



Standard 68 deluxe seat would of been a silver glow with chrome strips.as seen here on my 68 deluxe.


----------



## stoney (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you


----------

